# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  how much rest does your chest need?

## bmg

How many days of rest are you currently taking between high intensity chest workouts?

----------


## Shredz

They(who they are I don't know) but they say that each muscle group needs 48-72hours rest. 

I always go for a full week before I work that body part again.

----------


## bmg

One of the reasons I'm posting this question pertains to that assumption. I always use to train each bodypart once a week, but now I feel that the one a week routine is getting stale. So I bumped my rest days down to three days per muscle group. Now I feel like I'm not healing all the way even after the soreness has left (I would get muscle cramps when I stretch even after the initial soreness left). I was also training naturally at the seven days of rest. The juice made me feel like I was healing faster and I'm pretty sure I was. That situation also helped me make my decision to drop down to three days rest. The jump from seven days rest down to three was probably just too large for my body to adapt to right away, I just think I lacked the muscle conditioning to take on the extra volume with out becoming overtrained in the process.

----------


## ItalianMuscle

48-72hours rest per muscle group..

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I get my best results from hitting chest twice a week but then max 2 exercise per workout most often 1.

----------


## shootdeep

7 days rest. not only is there overtraining to worry about, but if you don't allow enough time for recovery you run a higher risk for injury.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> 7 days rest. not only is there overtraining to worry about, but if you don't allow enough time for recovery you run a higher risk for injury.


imo 3 days of rest is enough as long as not doing mega volume.

I feel that its more beneficial to spread out the chest day. So instead of doing 4 chest exercises in one workout I do 2 chest exercises along with something else and then 3 days later I do 2 chest exercises again. Did it like this with all muscle groups and hit lower body twice a week and upper body twice a week. One of the best non pl routines I have ever done without a doubt.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Beat

used to work chest out twice a week, without resaults.. now with 7 days between chest workouts i start to see a little improvement.. i was acctualy gonna post the exact same question as u did, then i though ohh hell 7 days works great for me  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Chilly

I agree with Shredz. Usually 48-72 hrs, but it also depends on if you are taking anything for muscle recovery. I usually try and go a full week between muscle groups just to ensure full recovery.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## borderbound

Phd. Fred Hatfield has an interesting workout that shows a different 
amount of rest for different muscle groups assuming your training volume and intensity is high 
it has worked great for me in the past the only negative is it will require 
lifting almost everyday this can be bad if you do not have a work scedule 
or a gym with good hours 
and some days will be a bitch cause several muscles will fall on that day 

if i recall correctly it was something like this

7 days rest legs
4 days rest chest and back
3 for shoulders 
2 bi and tri

----------


## bmg

I settled on a four on two off split. Then I adjusted my volume for each group. Now I feel like I am back on track; muscles are healing just before they get blitzed again. 

Most of these posts were usefull- thanks bros

----------

